# Bike Rack



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Looking to get a good bike rack for this season, getting tired of loading them in the back of the truck, taking up all that space.

Never mounted one to a TT Rear Bumper are they strong enough, I have seen a lot of campers at campgrounds that have them, but have also heard it isnt a good idea. Should I install a Hitch Receiver instead?


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

A friend of mine has (or I should say HAD) the over the spare tire carrier and almost lost two bikes due to its flimsyness.

My trailer has a two inch receiver and we use the hitch type for our bikes.
Unfortunatly its all put away now so I can't get you the make and model number sorry.

My advice spend the extra and get the receiver installed, besides you can do so much more than just a bike carrier once that is installed!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I agree to the above. I have heard about the over the spare racks being quite flimsy and the clamps breaking easily. There is also the ladder bike racks (if you have a rear ladder), although I dont know a lot about them. I think the hitch type racks would definitely be the way to go, but I dont know how much it would cost to get a receiver installed on your trailer. Has anyone had one put on aftermarket?


----------



## bigbo4988 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Topline*

Saw one not too long ago that may be of interest. Its called the Topline trailer bike rack. Here is the website for it http://www.toplinemfg.com/html/bk-trailerbikerack.html

May be worth looking into as well


----------



## wasy (Jan 27, 2008)

I had a local welding shop add a 2" receiver to the front of my F350, can barley be seen under the bumper. I carry the bikes on the front. Total cost of getting the receiver made and mounted was $100. Also use it to "drive" my boat down the launch ramp.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

wasy said:


> I had a local welding shop add a 2" receiver to the front of my F350, can barley be seen under the bumper. I carry the bikes on the front. Total cost of getting the receiver made and mounted was $100. Also use it to "drive" my boat down the launch ramp.


What a great idea!!!!!!


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I haven't seen the bikes in front. I thought they are usually carried in the back. If you got it done for $100 that sounds like a deal. If it is safe then you have no worries about it. We store ours in the garage. I haven't even taken our bikes to the park with the van. It was too hard to get them in it.


----------



## r3rjr (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks like it has been a year since the last post in the forum.... I am also looking for a bike rack for a travel trailer. Anymore ideas? I have seen the bumper hitch for the 4" square bumper. Anyone use this method? Would like to carry 4 bikes.
Thanks.


----------



## bdean (Nov 25, 2010)

We have 3 kids - 5 of us -- and are avid bikers. I use the RempRack (www.RempRack.com). We love it -- especially for our qty of bikes and the fact that we pull a trailer (no hitch receiver available). It's a bit pricey!!


----------

